# When shopping for clothes... where do you stand here? (Multiple questions)



## Yukiko (Feb 5, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing?

- - If so, what brand (s)?

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing?

- - $: 1-50

- - $$: 51-100

- - $$$: 101-200

- - $$$$: 201-500

- - $$$$$: 500+

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc)

- - What discount department store sees most of your money?

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc)

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money?

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc)

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any?

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants?

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be?

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now?

- Do you shop alone?

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes?

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over)

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines?

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions?

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc)

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing?

Just curious here. s:


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 5, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing? *Nope.*

- - If so, what brand (s)?

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing? *Depends on the day.*

- - $: 1-50

- - $$: 51-100

- - $$$: 101-200

- - $$$$: 201-500

- - $$$$$: 500+

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc) *Yep.*

- - What discount department store sees most of your money?* Nordstrom Rack.*

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc)* I have..*

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money? *Probably JCPenney*

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) *Yep.*

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any? *Nordstrom.*

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? *Depends on my mood, I guess. Right now I'm feeling fat so pants.*

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be?* It's pretty much either nice, or hot in AZ so..*

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? *A gradient sweater from NR.*

- Do you shop alone? *Sometimes*.

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes? *My boyfriend or family.*

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over) *Tough question, but probably clothes.*

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? *Not really.*

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions?

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc) *Yep.*

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing? *I don't know, like $100 on a dress  for graduation maybe. I'm super frugal when it comes to clothing.*


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 5, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing? Generally, no

- - If so, what brand (s)?

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing? 

- - $: 1-50

- - $$: 51-100

- - $$$: 101-200

- - $$$$: 201-500

- - $$$$$: 500+

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc) Sometimes

- - What discount department store sees most of your money? Kohl's (f you count that -- I do because they've always got everything on sale), TJ Maxx, Target

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc) Yes -- this is where much of my clothing comes from

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money? Forever 21, H&amp;M

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) I'll shop at VS during the semi-annual sale, but that's about it. I'm a poor college student and can't usually justify high-end prices.

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any?

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? I mostly live in skirts and dresses, regardless of the weather (as long as it's not too too cold). In the summer, I wear them without leggings and cardigans, and in the fall and winter (and spring since I live in NY and "spring" doesn't really exist), I'll wear them with.

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be? Comfort and style are both absolute musts for me.

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? My fleece lined tights and leggings

- Do you shop alone? Sometimes, sometimes I'll go with my mom and/or sister(s) or friends

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes? If I go shopping with someone, it's generally my mom, sister(s) or friends

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over) Clothing no doubt.

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? Rarely. I'd rather wear what I like rather than focus on wearing what's fashionable.

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions? See above answer.

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc) Nope.

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing? Personally? I think $40 or $50...not much compared to most people, but I'm also a super sale shopper. Just the other day, I got earmuffs *AND* a _free_ skirt for only $5...and a few months ago, I got *2* casual dresses for $6. IMO, you just have to know how to shop, and you'll be able to get quality items for very reasonable prices.


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> -Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing?
> 
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing? *no* 
What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing? *for a couple basics, typically $1-50.*

Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc)* TJ Maxx. I like browsing thrift stores too, since I have a sewing machine and like to 'DIY'.*

Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc) *H&amp;M, F21, etc. occasionally online shops like ASOS.*

Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) *bras at VS, boots at DSW*

Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? *skirt or leggings. *

Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be? *I actually don't get cold that easily, I'm fine wearing a light cardi in weather others feel the need to bundle up in. where I live, it's cold/foggy in the AM, warm in the PM, and cold at night. if you're in class all day, you either have to peel off layers throughout the day, or just tough it out for 10 minutes while you walk to class.*

What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? *if shoes count, oxford wedges. super comfy, I wear them all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.*

Do you shop alone?* yes, I get distracted and/or feel the need to rush when I shop with others.*

You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. *$1000 on clothes*

Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? *I used to, not so much anymore. Harper's Bazaar is my favorite fashion magazine, and I occasionally watch runway clips.*

Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? *rarely, and mostly for special occasions where I don't have the right accessories/shoes for a dress.*

What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing? *shoes aside, **probably $100 on a coat. I splurge on items I think should be higher-quality, or items that require perfect fit. but otherwise I do most of my shopping at F21.*


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc)* TJ Maxx. I like browsing thrift stores too, since I have a sewing machine and like to 'DIY'.*


 
I wish I could sew! =[


----------



## Glamdup (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't normally look for a specific brand of clothing if I'm in a department store like Nordstrom, Dillard's, TJ Maxx, etc. If I'm in a big store with lots of brands, I just look around until I find something that catches my eye. 
There are a few brands that I'm drawn to more than others. If I'm shoe shopping, I kind of gravitate towards Steve Maddens. I also love Jessica Simpson's clothing line.
On average, I try to stay below $100 (or $50) on each outing. But it depends on what I'm shopping for and where I am shopping.
When I find an article of clothing from a more expensive department store, I try to see if I can find something similar to it at Target, Kohl's, or TJ Maxx. Also, if I'm just looking for a pair of leggings or some plain shirts, discount department stores are normally the place I head first. 
Target! TJ Maxx can be kind of hit-or-miss for me, but when I find good things there, I give them a _lot_ of my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The standard clothing stores I go to most are Express, American Eagle (for their jeans- I'm about 5'11" and their extra long jeans fit me the best), and sometimes Forever 21 (great accessories, cheap prices!)
Because it's more expensive than some of the others, Express.
Yep! Like I said before, I try to find similar looking items in discount stores, but if I can't I go to the more expensive ones.
Nordstrom
Depends on what I am doing that day. If I'm at work, usually dress pants or a skirt, sometimes a Maxi dress if I'm working. If I'm just at home or running errands, usually jeans.
Living in Colorado definitely requires you to dress seasonally! People look at you like you're crazy if you go out in a dress when it's cold out, even if it's the middle of spring.
A one-shoulder dress by Jessica Simpson 
Sometimes.
I usually go shopping with a few close friends
I would choose the clothing shopping spree! 
I read Elle and Vogue
Nope!
Probably around $200 - $300 for a pair of shoes


----------



## mimosette (Mar 31, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing? No.

- - If so, what brand (s)?

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing?

- - $: 1-50

- - $$: 51-100

- - $$$: 101-200

- - $$$$: 201-500

- - $$$$$: 500+

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc) Yes, I get my cat litter from WM, and occasionally will get sucked in to buying a piece of clothing like leggings,top,etc. I love Target. 

- - What discount department store sees most of your money? WM. A lot closer to my house.Also see the cat litter trips mentioned above.

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc) Yes.

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money? Old Navy, maybe ?

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) Not usually.

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any?

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? Light Weight pants.

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be? God no. I dress seasonably. You have to in the deep south, or you die.

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? A shamefully preppy sweatshirt from a local collegiate store. And I don't do collegiate. But it's soooo comfy.

- Do you shop alone? If at all possible. I thrift, and people chatting and following me around saying "Do you think this would work for me? messes with my roll.

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes?

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over)  The clothes. I could so some serious thrifting damage with that amount.

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? Yes.

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions? I kind of skim whatever pops up on my browser, or go down a rabbit hole of links.

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc) NO. NEVER.

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing? $175-ish for shoes , maybe. I prefer to thrift, and loathe forking over my hard earned money for anything that's not going to be a permanent fixture in my life.

  I will add that I like consignment shopping, too.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 31, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing? *No, not really. I have a few stores I shop at more often, but I choose based on style, not brand*

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing? *Either $ or $$ (so between $1 and $100). *

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc) *Yes*

- - What discount department store sees most of your money? *Target*

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc) *Yes*

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money? *Forever21*

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) *Very rarely, if ever*

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any? *n/a*

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? *Skirt with legwear (tights or long socks) or pants*

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be? *No, I like to look good, but I will never wear something that I am miserable in. I see no point in it when I have both relative comfort and a nice look. *

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? *You know, I am not really sure. I have a lot of pieces I like for different seasons*

- Do you shop alone? *No, unless I am shopping online*

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes? *My fiance*

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over) *1000 dollar clothes shopping spree*

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? *Sometimes*

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions? *Mainly whatever shows up via Pinterest*

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc) *Not that I can recall*

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing? *I recently bought a saree for $165. I think I have a custom made ball skirt that may have cost more. Both of those were extremes for me. I tend to go around the $20 or less for a piece unless I am really in love with it. *


----------



## PrettyLivy (May 31, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing? *Not typically but sometimes, yes.*

- - If so, what brand (s)? *VS Pink is the only brand I actually spend a lot on. *

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing?

- - $: 1-50

- -* $$: 51-100*

- - $$$: 101-200

- - $$$$: 201-500

- - $$$$$: 500+

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc) *Target = Love*

- - What discount department store sees most of your money? *Target*

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc) *Victoria's Secret, Forever 21, Love Culture, H&amp;M, Target, Ebay, Asos, Zara*

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money? *Love Culture (because I work there and am always there)*

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) *Obsessed with VS. *

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any? *VS*

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? *Pants or long skirt*

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be? *Seasonally*. 

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? *Sheer chiffon cargo pants with sewn in shorts underneath.*

- Do you shop alone? *Yes*

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes? *Usually go alone. *

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over) *Clothes *

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? *Yup*.

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions? *Subscription to Vogue mag*

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc) *Nope*.

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing?* Besides formal gowns, probably only about $50. I'm pretty thrifty.*


----------



## DimplesIdea (Jun 1, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing?* No, I buy what I can find at the time.*

- - If so, what brand (s)? *â€¦*

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing?

*- - $: 1-50*

*- - $$: 51-100 Not on one item, but multiples.*

- - $$$: 101-200

- - $$$$: 201-500

- - $$$$$: 500+

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc) *All the time, *

- - What discount department store sees most of your money? *Target, Their online clearance! Donâ€™t get me started.*

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc) *Once again, yes I do.. *

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money? *To be quite honest Im not sure, But F21 id say*

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) *Macyâ€™s, JCP*

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any? *Macyâ€™s and JCP*

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? *Pants*

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be? *Funny, No I donâ€™t, Id wear a long sleeve in hot summer and short sleeve in winter, If I wake up and want to wear it, I wear it. Only thing thatâ€™s seasonal is shoesâ€¦ *

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? *NO Fav ATM*

- Do you shop alone? *All the time, Hate opinions on what I should and Should not wear, We can go to the store together, but I will eventually disappear.*

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes? *If I go with someone, its my mom and sister, or my friends who also likeâ€™s to shop alone.. LOL*

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over) *Clothes, I never feel I have enough*

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? *Blogs, and I get free mags for entertainment*

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions? *Mags- Instyle, Lucky, *

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc) *not that im aware of.*

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing? *Apart from specialty items(prom, high school and Uni graduation) id honestly say no more than 30 and that wouldnâ€™t be original price, Im usually a season behind because I always wait for things to go on clearance. I personally think keeping up is for those who can afford to, and since I canâ€™t I stay behindâ€¦ LOL. I just have to live with my means, as long as your clean your good to go. *


----------



## hardystella (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing?*Nops*

- - If so, what brand (s)?

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing?

- - $: 1-50

- -* $$: 51-100*

- - $$$: 101-200

- - $$$$: 201-500

- - $$$$$: 500+

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc)*Yep*

- - What discount department store sees most of your money?*Target*

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc)*Yes*

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money?

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc)

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any?

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants?* Pants*

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be?*Sometimes Seasonally*

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now?

- Do you shop alone?*Sometimes*

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes?*Mom, Friends*

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over)

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines?*Yep*

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions?*Fashion Planet*

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc)

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing?


----------



## kriishu (Jun 7, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing? *No*

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing?

- - *$: 1-50**, I'm pretty cheap *






- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc) *Yes*
- - What discount department store sees most of your money? *Target I guess*

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc) *Yep, I love those.. my favorites are H&amp;M and Forever21*

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money? *Forever21*

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) *Yes*

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any? *Victoria's Secret*

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? *Pants*

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be? *Not really.. I try to be comfortable and look good at the same time.*

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? *I love my dresses*

- Do you shop alone? *Yes, I prefer shopping alone*

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over) *1000 dollar clothes shopping spree definitely*

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? *I read fashion blogs*

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions? *for example blogs like http://www.theblondesalad.com/; http://www.caraloren.com/; http://werun.se/isabelles/; http://peaceloveshea.com/; http://www.suburbanfauxpas.com/... and many more*

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc) *No*

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing? *Honestly I don't remember.. maybe 100 max*


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 7, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing? *Not really - there are 4-5 shops that I frequent, but I won't not buy something just because it's not a brand I know/usually wear.*

- - If so, what brand (s)?

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing?

- - $: 1-50

*- - $$: 51-100*

*- - $$$: 101-200*

- - $$$$: 201-500

- - $$$$$: 500+

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc) *Sure, if it's cute, and the quality and price are both decent.*

- - What discount department store sees most of your money? *Target*

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc) *Yup.*

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money? *H&amp;M/Shasa*

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) *Sometimes*

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any? *Macy's*

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? *Shorts if I'm going to uni (loooong walk from my parking garage to the engineering buildings), pants otherwise.*

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be? *Texas pretty much only has one season.*

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? *A black lacey summer dress from Shasa*

- Do you shop alone? *Sometimes*

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes? *My grandma or cousin (or both)*

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over) *Clothes*

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? *Not really, I know what styles/colours I like and which suit me, and no fashion source will change my mind.*

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions?

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc) *nope*

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing? *$120(?) on my prom dress. I generally stick to a guideline of under $15 for tops/skirts/shorts, under $20 for pants/jeans, under $25 for dresses, and under $50 for shoes.*


----------



## axya (Jun 19, 2013)

- Do you look for and stick to a specific brand of clothing? *Yep*

- What is the *average* price range you pay on a normal clothes outing? *$*

- Do you buy clothes from discount department stores? (Walmart/Target...etc) *Rarely*

- - What discount department store sees most of your money? *Walmart probably*

- Do you buy clothes from standard clothing stores? (H&amp;M, Fashion Bug...etc) *Yes*

- - What standard clothing store sees most of your money? *Forever21*

- Do you buy clothes from specialty (More high-end) stores? (Victoria's Secret, Saks, Macy's...etc) *Vare rarely*

- - What specialty store sees most of your money, if any? *n/a*

- Weather is fair, not cold, not hot. Shorts, Skirt or Pants? *Simple skirt w cardigan*

- Do you dress seasonally, or do you have a set stance on looking good, no matter how cold/hot/uncomfy you might be? *I do dress seasonally.*

- What's your favorite piece of clothing you own right now? *Too many.*

- Do you shop alone? *Yes*

- - If not, or if sometimes, who normally shops with you when you DO shop for clothes? *Depends, I don't have sb specific I always shop with*

- You have won a contest where you are given the option of a 1000 dollar clothes or 500 dollar makeup shopping spree. Which do you choose? *Have to use every bit of money. No cash left over) *1000 dollar for clothing for sure*

- Do you follow online fashion sites or read fashion magazines? *Very rarely*

- - If so, what sites do you follow or magazines do you read for these fashions? *calivintage blog, tumblr*

- - - Have you ever bought an outfit piece for piece in an article? (The whole set....shoes, dress, handbag...etc) *Never ever*

- What is the most you have ever spent on a single piece of clothing? *A Mango dress that costs $140 I think*


----------

